# Lots of Degu, nr Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact/organisation details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Nr Southampton
Number of groups: TBC

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Type/Breed/Variety: Degu
Sex: M
Age(s): 4 months and 6 months reportedly 
Name(s): Jasper and Carrot
Colours: Agouti

Neutered: No
De-flea'ed: n/a
Wormed: n/a
Vaccinated: n/a

Reason for rehoming: Handed over as part of neglect case. Had been living in a mixed sex group which the owner had refused to split.

Temperament: Friendly
Medical problems: None
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: We don't neuter degu unless for medical or behavioural reasons.

Will the group be split (if applicable): No
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Locally yes, further afield please ask. We will do our best to home these degu nationally as we know how difficult it is to find them homes.

Other: Despite the neglect, these boys are quite friendly and have suffered no long term ill effects. Any advice on degu keeping will be given.







Group: 2
Number of animals: To be confirmed - currently 8, more babies expected shortly.
Type/Breed/Variety: Degu
Sex: F and M
Age(s): 4 months and 6 months for the original trio and all babies will be homed between 6 and 8 weeks old.
Name(s): Adults are Rose, Petal and Blossom. Babies to be named.
Colours: Agouti

Neutered: No
De-flea'ed: n/a
Wormed: n/a
Vaccinated: n/a

Reason for rehoming: Handed over as part of neglect case. Had been living in a mixed sex group which the owner had refused to split.

Temperament: Friendly - all babies will be handled regularly
Medical problems: None - Babies are still newborn and won't be ready to leave until 6-8 weeks old. The adult females will not be homed until the babies are weaned. 
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: We don't neuter degu unless for medical or behavioural reasons.

Will the group be split (if applicable): Yes
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Locally yes, further afield please ask. We will do our best to home these degu nationally as we know how difficult it is to find them homes.

Other: Despite the neglect, these girls are quite friendly and have suffered no long term ill effects. Any advice on degu keeping will be given.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Day 2 and the babies are still doing well. We are just waiting to see how many the other mum will have!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

it's great to know they are all safe and sound now- i'm sdure they'll be spoilt for the rest of their lives once homed!! 
why couldn't i have known you rescue degus a year ago- would have saved me from 11 rats!! lol


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We've only been taking them since December so you would mire than likely have just ended up with more rats


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> We've only been taking them since December so you would mire than likely have just ended up with more rats


aahh... but either way- i wouldn't have got missexed ones to give me two groups! :wink:


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I think i may need to catch up with your posts


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Its been a while so time for an update. All the mum's have finished having their babies. We have a total of seven babies here, three girls (reserved) and four boys that we can home as a group of four, or two pairs.

The trio of adult females are still looking.

Jasper and Carrot the older goo boys have been homed.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We have four baby boys still looking as well as the trio of mums. The boys are very tame and handling well, would suit a beginner to degu. The trio of older females will need some taming, we've started that process here and seen some good results already.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Babies in the playbox today:-


----------

